

Show HN: SnapKaro - bozoUser

Hello HN!  
SnapKaro is a social app to create cherishable memories &amp; discover places thru pictures. With the app, Users can take photos that are geographically tagged to the location creating a memory to cherish and allowing other users to discover&#x2F;explore the place through these pictures on the map.  
Let me explain the value thru an example let&#x27;s say you are traveling to Paris...you can use SK to take photos which get geolocationally tagged which creates a memory for you and other users can discover Paris thru these pictures.  
<i></i>Target Population:<i></i> millennials + Instagram users  
<i></i>Value proposition:<i></i> Help users discover places thru pictures where users can search for a place and seeing a wide array of pictures taken at that place.<p>We are a mobile first company and hence the website is minimal, we worked hard to overhaul the UI&#x2F;UX for the app on the feedback we got from family &amp; friends and a few early adopters.<p>We are launching the iOS app soon, please signup on the website by submitting your email id. We will send out an email when the app is live on the App store.  
Website: [SnapKaro](http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.snapkaro.com)
Adding the play store link [SnapKaro](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.achieveee.snapkaro)<p><i></i>Looking for<i></i> We are constantly listening, please use the app and provide feedback.<p>Tweet us at - Twitter[https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;snapkaro]  
FB[https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;snapkaro]<p>Thanks&#x2F;Rgds.<p>SnapKaro Team
======
xyby
I would love to collect locations I like around the world. An app that uploads
stuff to their servers would not be a solution for me though. What I would
love is if the app would write text right into the phot ("Lincon Street 123,
New York") and save it to a folder on my device "photos/new_york" so I can
simply sync that photo to my photos folder on my desktop. Then I would know
that I will have these forever and will always be able to use them.

~~~
bozoUser
Did you use the app? did you like the ui/ux? phone ---> desktop sync and the
location address thing will be taken up in the next versions thank you for the
feedback!

In the photo storage the photos are stored forever. The point is to make these
photos searchable for other users but if you would like to keep the photos for
yourself - there is a personal category.

